# sexy chef ideas



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

The Stereotype French Maid, but with a Turkey Baster in lieu of a feather duster, perhaps? Or, if you find the Turkey Baster idea repugnant or suggestive, a Menu? A Sexy Waitress kine thing.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, a waitress with a short outfit (satin pink) would work.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

How about the disgruntled housewife? Slinky dress, cigarrette holder and a martini glass. 
Oh, and it's unlawful to wear underwear with aprons or kilts. 

DB


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*Costume*

Strategically placed cupcakes! 

Steven


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Just send pictures after you decided.


----------

